# Picked up my new TTS today! "reveal pics" :)



## jungle369 (May 31, 2013)

Hey!

Today was the day I finally picked up my TTS, and well... what a day!

I knew the car was brilliant from my test drive but I don't think you really get to experience the thrill of the TTS till you are alone in the cabin on the road. I've owned a TT mk2 front wheel drive 2.0 manual for the past 2 years and all I can say is this new TTS feels on a completely different level to my old car.

Ah! Just writing this is making me want to go out for the midnight drive... must resist 

In all seriously though, fantastic car. I could not be happier. I'm planning on making a few videos, possible a vblog reviewing things for the car as I get familiar. If anyone has any requests then please post them here and I will see what I can do.

Here's some pictures of the exciting day.


----------



## mplgaus (Aug 15, 2015)

Congrats! Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I am smiling reading this knowing I am little more than a month away now.

I am also upgrading from 2.0tfsi mk2 so am glad to hear that you think it's worlds apart.

Looks a beast 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks great... Love the unveiling.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Great post Jungle, looks great. Trick of the light maybe, but it looks like the silvery TTS grill kind of connects to the front spoiler almost as one continuous piece and looks amazing. Or have you customised it already?!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats

Mine is still 6 weeks away [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice.

Like the grill and black colour combo. Looks stunning.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats  looks lovely and hope you enjoy your new chariot.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

looks great, enjoy your ride.

PS dont bother to hide the plate :? when you drive round the whole world can read it and there is also a thread on here where you are actively encouraged to show a picture of your reg which negates any idea of 'hiding' it because of some bizarre cloning fear


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Agreed. I've never hidden my plate. It's never been cloned and even if it was, it's not hard to prove where you were when the penalty comes through!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I disagree about this.

Remember this is a public forum and it makes life easier for a would be cloner if a reg plate is disclosed on here as the cloner knows the car is insured and on the DVLA database unlike the cars on a dealers forcourt where cars are advertised on line.

How easy is it to disprove that you were somewhere else,once the speeding tickets and congestion charges come rolling in? I don't know as it's never happened to me either,but the man hours spent trying to persuade an otherwise faceless organisation that you weren't doesn't bare thinking about.

Driving your car around obviously shows your plate but imo the odds are stacked in your favour as a cloner can't be everywhere at once...


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Well for starters mines got a Blackvue in the screen which would be evident in the prosecution pics. Hi res would also show the supplying dealer's name on the plate..

I don't even know anyone who has had a plate cloned & I'd be surprised if anyone on here has either.

It's probably 1000/1.

Still, I guess I could also get struck by lightning on Friday 13th just as I won the lottery. Unlikely tho'...


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

SpudZ said:


> Well for starters mines got a Blackvue in the screen which would be evident in the prosecution pics. Hi res would also show the supplying dealer's name on the plate..
> 
> I don't even know anyone who has had a plate cloned & I'd be surprised if anyone on here has either.
> 
> ...


+ 1 highly unlikely and improbable - possible of course but not worth the bother of 'hiding it' 
A cloner will as likely copy something from a car park than search an enthusiasts forum hoping to find the right model in the right colour IMHO 

anyway there we are 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Well for starters mines got a Blackvue in the screen which would be evident in the prosecution pics. Hi res would also show the supplying dealer's name on the plate..


How's that going to save you? SPECS cameras just take average speed and photograph the reg plate.I seriously doubt that any type of camera is going to have the resolution to make out the dealers name on a reg plate,same again for London congestion...



Spudz said:


> I don't even know anyone who has had a plate cloned & I'd be surprised if anyone on here has either.


I do,I know 2 people,hence my caution 



Spudz said:


> It's probably 1000/1.
> Still, I guess I could also get struck by lightning on Friday 13th just as I won the lottery. Unlikely tho'...


I guess you could :lol:

Edit:
http://www.rac.co.uk/forum/showthread.p ... ar-cloning


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

jungle369 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Today was the day I finally picked up my TTS, and well... what a day!


Very nice, congrats. Black is such a stealthy colour. :twisted:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

..[/quote]A cloner will as likely copy something from a car park than search an enthusiasts forum hoping to find the right model in the right colour IMHO  
8)[/quote]

Agreed.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I'm not being malicious but just having a bit of fun with you 8)

However if I was a cloner I'd search from the comfort of my armchair than touring a car park for something that may or may not be there..Just my 2c.


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't care!!! We'll all be cloned some day!!!!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You will when this lot get ya


----------



## jungle369 (May 31, 2013)

Just discovered the Virtual cockpit can play most videos files, very cool.

The screen goes black for obvious safety reasons when you move the car but as soon as the car is stationary it pops straight back up. You don't need to put it into park or anything just holding the brake at red lights would bring it back up.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Whhhhaaaaaatt?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't beat a bit of Breaking Bad!


----------



## 5681 (Mar 29, 2015)

Very nice congrats buddy


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Cracking looking car mate


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Stunning, Will keep an eye out for you, as you are obviously in the same area as me... :wink: as per your other post..


----------



## tommyHK (Dec 28, 2015)

stunning car and color, just asking, did you finally created that video blog? I'd love to see your review of the car, thinking about a tts soon as well (I have a white GTI now). thanks!



jungle369 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Today was the day I finally picked up my TTS, and well... what a day!
> 
> ...


----------

